# CA Personal Firewall problem



## 333 (Jan 19, 2008)

I just picked up an HP Slimline PC with Vista home premium on it. Roadrunner offers a free security suite from CA. I downloaded and it works great. Only problem is that I cannot access the internet at all when the firewall is turned on. Can anyone with experience with this program help me out on how to let it access the internet but keep the firewall turned on? 

Thanks,

Chuck.


----------



## 333 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nobody even has any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You need to set the firewall to allow your browser. Can you ping from cmd?


----------



## 333 (Jan 19, 2008)

I already set all of any program that comes up in the list that says "iexplore" to allow. Still not working.


----------



## BagelAnne (Aug 31, 2004)

Wondering where this posting went.
I have 2 friends having trouble with ca firewall blocking their email


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Contact CA or lose their firewall.


----------



## BagelAnne (Aug 31, 2004)

CA has a free chat that I accessed when I was away from the affected computer. Now that I am at the computer, they have had the chat server down for 2 days.


----------

